# Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät



## Wollebre (12. Juni 2009)

xxxxxx


----------



## zulu (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Unbegreiflich diese Ignoranz #q

Guter Ansatz !!

Vielleicht hilfts.

Wäre ja schön.

Wir haben unsere Ruten in eine Golftasche gesteckt, ( Blend )  :g
und alles ist gut gegangen.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## rauber83 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

sorry aber man muss sich halt vorm buchen ueber die bedingungen informieren.... bei delta z.b kann man ein gepaeckstueck als sportgepaeck abgeben und dazu zaehlen angelruten. ist halt wie das alte sprichwort: das billigste ist das teuerste.... muss man sich halt vor dem flugbuchen informieren. das gleiche gilt z.b auch für haustiere und co oder fuers handgepaeck. da kann jede fluglinie ihr eigenes sueppchen kochen....hinzu kommt wo man zwischenlandet bezueglich handgepaeck. also ich wuerd die arroganten frankfurter zoellner bzw. sicherheitspersonal weitraeumig meiden...


----------



## Dart (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Guter Ansatz, Wolle#6
Vermutlich wird das leider kaum Beachtung finden, dafür ist die Kundengruppe "Angelnde Flugreisende" zu klein.
Positiv ist nach wie vor LTU/AIR-BÄRLIN zu nennen, Sportgepäck (auch Angelgeräte incl. langen Transportrohren) ist bislang bis 20kg frei.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Pack doch doe Angelsachen  ins Golfbag oder Skisack. Interessiert höchsten die Sichergeit - und die sucht Bomben, keine Angeln.


----------



## huuwi (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

wenn du so oft mit klm geflogen bist hast du doch sicher auch die vielflieger karte.
ich bin zwar nur immer mit china air geflogen aber mit der vielflieger karte hast du schon mal perse 10kg mehr in der holzklasse, danach, ich glaube es waren 2.5 fluege nach bkk hast du eine upgrading nach business class bekommen und warst bei 40kg freigepaeck. lohnt sich immer so ein kleines kaertchen wenn man wie du so weite strecken fliegt und das oefters.
und die idee mit dem golfsack ist eh spitze
bis dahine
huuwi


----------



## BigEarn (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Bei Air New Zealand hatte ich bis dato keine Probleme, mein Angelgerät als Sportgepäck einzuchecken. Ob das allerdings generell so gehandhabt wird, oder ich immer Glück mit dem Personal am Schalter hatte, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Nach Bali / Lombook muss man doch eigentlich kaum Gepäck mitnehmen. Bei mir wäre der Koffer leer und ich käme mit vielen neuen Klamotten für wenig Geld zurück


----------



## Trickyfisher (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Hallo
Ich flieg heuer im Sommer nach Kanada und zwar mit Air Canada. Der Flug wird zwar von Lufthansa durchgeführt, geht aber über ein Air Canada Ticket, warum auch immer...
Da hab ich 2 Gebäckstücke zu je 23 Kg frei, Rutenrohr kein Problem mit vorheriger Anmeldung.
Von Wien nach Frankfurt fliege ich mit Air Berlin, wenn der Reisezeitraum länger als 30 Tage beträgt, hat man auch dort 30 kg frei, Rutenrohr ebenfals kein Problem.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Der Flug wird zwar von Lufthansa durchgeführt, geht aber über ein Air Canada Ticket, *warum auch immer*...


Beide Fluglinien gehören zur STAR-ALLIANCE...
http://www.staralliance.com/de/travellers/
...mit der Karte für Bonusmeilen, packt man langfristig noch ein paar Kilos drauf.

Greetz Reiner


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Hallo, ich fliege seit Jahren zum Golfen nach Spanien, Tunesien, Schottland etc.. mit den unterschiedlichsten Fluggesellschaften und in meine Golftasche hat noch nie eine Person beim Einchecken geschaut. Viel Glück beim Einchecken. Gruß Shorty


----------



## norge_klaus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Bin letzten Monat mit Delta Airlines von Frankfurt über NY nach
Miami geflogen. Das Rutenrohr gilt dort auch als Sportgepäck. War überhaupt kein Problem. Max. Länge 80 Zoll. Selbst die hatte ich beim Rückflug überschritten und das Rutenrohr wurde anstandslos eingecheckt.

Etwas größeren Aufwand haben meine diversen Multirollen die ich im Handgepäck transportiert habe verursacht. Auf dem Flughafen FFM wurde ich in einen Nebenraum gebeten und die Rollen wurden einem speziellem Sprengstofftest unterzogen.

#h#h#h


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Hallo Wollebre,
ich habe gerade mit SUNEXPRESS in die Türkei gebucht, dort werden Angeln direkt aufgeführt und dürfen innerhalb der Gepäckleistung von 20 kg umsonst transport werden, ansonsten kostet es 8,00 Eurp pro Flug, wenn es nicht 30 kg überschreitet. DAs ist doch günstig, oder? MIr wurde nur geraten, es als fragile zu kennzeichnen. Das tue ich natürlich.


----------



## Lonny (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Hallo,
Also ich Schildere mal schnell unseren Fall 
Wir Sind vor 4 Wochen nach Norge ! KLM jeder von uns hatte ein Ruten Rohr KG Rohr 1,80 Meter Lang und 110mm im Durchmesser ! Gewicht pro Rohr zwischen 5 und 6,5 Kilo ! so nun komme ich schnell zum Punkt es gab keine Probleme !!!! das einzige was war wir mussten die Rohre am Speergutschalter abgeben !!!! Ohne was dazuzubezahlen !! Dann hatte jeder natürlich noch das andere Flüg Gepäck voll ausgereizt :q und der rest der ausrüstung ging per DHL nach Norge


----------



## ullsok (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Dart schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz, Wolle#6
> Vermutlich wird das leider kaum Beachtung finden, dafür ist die Kundengruppe "Angelnde Flugreisende" zu klein.
> Positiv ist nach wie vor LTU/AIR-BÄRLIN zu nennen, Sportgepäck (auch Angelgeräte incl. langen Transportrohren) ist bislang bis 20kg frei.
> Greetz Reiner#h



Bei LTU/Air Berlin ist es damit nun auch vorbei:
http://www.airberlin.com/site/flug_gepaeck_luggage.php?LANG=deu#sondergepaeck

Hat jemand noch einen guten Tip? Wenn ich einen Angeltrip unternehme habe ich normalerweise ein Rutenrohr und zwei Koffer (jeder min. 20kg) dabei.:vik:


----------



## Nick_A (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Aber Hauptsache Golfgepäck wird kostenlos befördert !!! |krach:

Wir fliegen im September ja ebenfalls mit der LTU ... ist mir diesmal bei der Buchung auch schon aufgefallen. Da Petra und ich aber zu zweit fliegen bekommen wir das mit 3 Koffern + einem Rutenrohr recht gut hin. 

Diesmal bleibt das Rutenrohr dann auch gleich drüben (mit ca. 10 Ruten) ... wir gehen ohnehin jährlich rüber und haben dann auch nicht mehr die Schlepperei ! 

Bei Buchung mit LTU geht´s ja wenigstens noch halbwegs ... 25 EUR pro Flugstrecke sind preislich noch im Rahmen.

Ansonsten bleiben wohl bloss noch mehrgeteilte Steckruten übrige (Shimano STC-Serie paßt locker in den Koffer)...und dann halt noch etwas Handgepäck.

.... oder halt immer zu zweit/dritt fliegen ... ein großes Rutenrohr für alle mitnehmen.

Die Beschränkung auf einen Koffer + ein Rutenrohr würde ich z.B. ebenfalls kaum hinbekommen (klappt gerademal beim Flug nach Norwegen mit wenig Ruten, Rollen und Ködern!).


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Gibt noch einen Trick, wenns mit der Stückzahl der Gepäckstücke Probleme gibt. Ich reise hin und wieder nach Kanada. Da sind zwei Gepäckstücke frei. Diese dürfen bis 33 Kilo wiegen.
(Star Alliance) Ich nehme immer ein Rutenrohr als 3. Stück mit. Wenn die Mädels Probleme machen, zeige ich ihnen eine Rolle Panzerband und frage, ob sie es lieber hätten, wenn ich mein Rutenrohr auf einen der beiden Duffelbags klebe. Probleme hätten dann nur ihre armen Kollegen mit einem unhandlichen Gepäckstück.


----------



## bastok (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Hahaha. Wie schmutzig. Die armen Globeground-Mädchen....

Wieso gibt es eigentlich so verdammt wenig Auswahl an Spinnruten mit mehrfacher Teilung? Hallo Hersteller!?
Bei Fliegenruten ist es scheinbar kein Problem diese herzustellen und offensichtlich funzen die auch gut. Klar ist es ein Unterschied in der Aktion, aber inzwischen nur noch minimal. Das Gewicht ist halt höher. Aber gerade dieses ist bei Fliegenruten doch viel entscheidender als bei Spinnruten. 
Und wieviel leichter und trotzdem stabiler sind Ruten in den letzten Jahren denn geworden dank Hochtechnologie?! Irgendwie unverständlich.
Oder sind Fliegenfischer seit Jahren die Versuchskaninchen der Tackler?
Dann müsste demnächst ja eine Schwemme von Reiseruten auf den Markt tsunamien...
Ich finde allgemein klein teilbare Ruten praktischer. Und auf Teleskope will ich nicht zurückgreifen müssen...
MitfragendemGesichtsausdruckgrüßend bastok


----------



## el fotografo (17. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Hallo Freunde,

wie immer ist es doch so, das ein Strohhalm recht schnell geknickt ist. Nur die Masse machts!

Will sagen, jenand der die Anglerschaft gebürtig vertreten kann, der auch einen seriösen Leumund hat, sollte sich dieser Sache einmal annehmen und im Namen aller Reisenden Angler die einzelnen Fluggesellschaften mal abfragen. 

Zeitschriften, Verbandspräsidien etc. 

Wer wer jemend kennt..... Sollte etwas tun!

Stramme Leine
Jörg


----------



## ullsok (18. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



el fotografo schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> wie immer ist es doch so, das ein Strohhalm recht schnell geknickt ist. Nur die Masse machts!
> 
> ...



Ja, finde ich auch eine super Idee#6

Wäre doch mal sehr interessant, was die Fluggesellschaften so sagen, wenn Sie von einer Angelzeitschrift nach dem Service, den sie für den reisenden Angler anbieten, befragt werden.:m

Vielleicht könnte ja auch der Anstoss für die Angelzeitschriften hier aus dem Anglerboard (Moderation) kommen.

Ich persönlich kenne leider nicht direkt irgendjemand, den ich hierzu konkret ansprechen könnte.|uhoh:


----------



## Tortugaf (18. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Gemeinschaftlicher Boykottaufruf gegen eine Fluggesellschaft, das ist die Antwort, wenn man zum Boykot aufruft u. damit droht dass man z.B. die Lufthansa, generell nicht mehr benutzt, weil sie total übertriebene o. ignorante Beförderungsbedingungen für Angler hat. 
So kann man was erreicht, glaube ich.

  Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Bin bis jetzt mit Condor und Lufthansa jeweils einmal Kanada bzw. Domrep geflogen, mit reiochlich Angelgeäck, und dank reichlich "Stoff" dabei sogar statt der 20kg Freigepäck 23kg aufgegeben, wurde alles einwandfrei mitgenommen, hatten wohl n guten Tag gehabt


----------



## bastok (24. November 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

@Wollebre. Hast Du eine Liste noch im Auge?
@Mods: Na dann los! Stichelt mal, wie El Fotografo das vorschlägt...


----------



## Quantin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Moin moin, 

das ist wirklich ein Problem mit der Angelausrüstung. Wir (6 Pers.) fliegen im März nach Bangkok zum Wallerangeln. :q Zur Zeit suche ich eine Airline, die unsere Angelausrüstung günstig transportiert. 

Habe mir heute schon die Finger wundgewählt. Leider ohne grossen Erfolg. #d Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für uns? Wir wollen Transportrohre mit einer Länge von 140cm nutzen.Rollen, Köder usw. packen wir in das normalle Gepäck. Bevorzugte Airlines wären Emirates, LH, Qatar, Etihad Airways oder EVA Air.

LH will 70 € pro Strecke |gr:

Petri Heil
Quantin


----------



## Tortugaf (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Komisch das Sie schon bei 1,40m Probleme machen. 
Einfach als Sperrgepäck aufgeben, bei Condor kein Problem bis 2.02 m möglich im Freigepäck,ohne Anmeldung.
Habe heute nachgefragt für Frankfurt- Cancun.

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Quantin (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Leider fliegt Condor Bangkok nicht mehr an.


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Komisch das Sie schon bei 1,40m Probleme machen.
> Einfach als Sperrgepäck aufgeben, bei Condor kein Problem bis 2.02 m möglich im Freigepäck,ohne Anmeldung.
> Habe heute nachgefragt für Frankfurt- Cancun.
> 
> G. Tortugaf :vik:



das funktioniert bei den meisten airlines so aber es geht ja darum zusätzlich zum "normalen"/freigepäck das angelgepäck aufzugeben.
und die lassen sich viele gut bezahlen.

antonio


----------



## Tortugaf (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Hat schon mal jemand das Gepäck als Cargo aufgeben?

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Dart schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz, Wolle#6


Sogar sehr guter Ansatz! #6

Ärgern -> nachdenken -> in die Hand nehmen -> verändern.

Ich wünsche mir, dass viele Angler zu allen Flugreisen dieses lesen,
berücksichtigen, und entsprechend konzertiert handeln.

Und Du mit frechen Briefen den trägen Airlineverwaltungen regelmäßig einheizt! :m

Ich konnte 1982 noch eine 2tlg 3m Rute bei CN mit in die Kabine als Handgepäck nehmen,
aber das dürfte heute wohl schwieriger sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Etwas größeren Aufwand haben meine diversen Multirollen die ich im Handgepäck transportiert habe verursacht. Auf dem Flughafen FFM wurde ich in einen Nebenraum gebeten und die Rollen wurden einem speziellem Sprengstofftest unterzogen.


Das kenne ich aus der Türkei auch, gerade da als es einige Anschläge vorher gab. Die kontrollierten schon gleich draußen ...
Anscheinend sehen große Stationarrollenspulen und Multirollen geradezu fürchterlich gefährlich aus.... |uhoh:


----------



## noworkteam (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Anscheinend sehen große Stationarrollenspulen und Multirollen geradezu fürchterlich gefährlich aus.... |uhoh:


 
Nicht nur diese, auch das obligatorische Rutenrohr aus dem Baumarkt erweckt an manchen Flughafen die konzentrierte Ausmerksamkeit der Security und man kann schnell und unkompliziert die ersten Kontakte knüpfen,,..,könnte ja schliesslich eine RPG oder Javelin drinstecken....eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit lässt sich ja auch nicht von der Hand weisen....

Nächste Mal werde ich es in rosa oder türkis lackieren...

Gruß


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Ich gehöre keinem Anglerverband mehr an, aber wenn ich das täte, hätte ich bei den Vorständen  angefragt, ob sie da was machen könnten.
  Die großen Anglervereine müssten doch mehr Gewicht haben.

  G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Dart (12. Dezember 2009)

*Anicht mehr aufgelstetW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Dart schrieb:


> Positiv ist nach wie vor LTU/AIR-BÄRLIN zu nennen, Sportgepäck (auch Angelgeräte incl. langen Transportrohren) ist bislang bis 20kg frei.


Leider trifft das nicht mehr zu. Airberlin befördert zwar inzwischen Sportgerät bis 30kg allerdings nicht mehr gebührenfrei, Angelgeräte gelten ab Juli 09 nicht mehr als Sportgepäck.
Weitere Infos -> http://www.airberlin.com/site/flug_gepaeck_luggage.php?LANG=deu

Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jean (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Ich wollte meine grosse Rutentasche, prall gefuellt mit ca. 10 Ruten, Rollen und noch einiges andere an Geruempel drin schon am Air Berlinschalter am Vancouver International als 3. Gepaeckstueck aufgeben. In einem Gespraech mit der Servicehotline am Tag davor wurde mir gesagt das dies der einzigste Weg waere da Angelgeraet nicht gelistet ist. Also 150 $ extra und wenn ich Pech habe 450 $ da die Summe aus Umfang + Laenge 203cm ueberstieg. Ich rechnete also mit dem schlimmsten...am Schalter wurde ich jedoch gefragt ob ich mein "Golf Equipment" wohl bitte zuerst auf die Wage hieven koennte, gesagt und getan. 19Kg wog das ganze und er gab sein OK. Auf die Frage wieviel das extra kostet antwortete er, ja nichts, Golfgepaeck ist fuer Umme! Schwein gehabt aber vieleicht solltet ihr einfach mal ein paar Golfaufkleber auf die Tasche machen...#c:q:vik:


----------



## Quantin (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

tja, ich bin immer noch nicht weiter. :c Ich überlege schon, einmal golfgepäck welches ich habe, mitzunehmen und meine angelausrüstung einfach dabeizupacken. Aber meine kollegen haben kein Golfgepäck. 

Das ganze grenzt schon an Diskriminierung. Einfach bescheuert.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, an wen ich mich wenden kann? Es ist einfach unlogisch, Golf bzw. Tauchausrüstung gratis zu befördern, aber eine angelausrüstung die nicht mehr als max. 10kg wiegt, zu berechnen.

Petri Heil
Quantin


----------



## Dart (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Quantin schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, an wen ich mich wenden kann?


 
Hi Quantin
Schick doch einfach mal eine Mailanfrage an die Airlines, die in Frage kommen, evt. erweist sich da ja eine recht kulant.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## noworkteam (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Quantin schrieb:


> tja, ich bin immer noch nicht weiter. :c Ich überlege schon, einmal golfgepäck welches ich habe, mitzunehmen und meine angelausrüstung einfach dabeizupacken. Aber meine kollegen haben kein Golfgepäck.
> 
> Das ganze grenzt schon an Diskriminierung. Einfach bescheuert.
> 
> ...


 

Du kannst ja auch einen Kinderwagen mitnehmen, da kann man auch das einie oder andere reinpacken.....:q


----------



## guifri (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*



Quantin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das ganze grenzt schon an Diskriminierung. Einfach bescheuert.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich z. B. mit Familie nach Florida fliege, nehme ich das Rutenrohr als Zweitgepäckstück. ... Die messen eh nicht nach.
Mein restliches Gepäck verteile ich dann über dei / verbleibenden Gepäckstücke. 

Eng wird es nur, wenn ich alleine fliege...obwohl ich mir dafür dann eine Golftasche zulegen werde.

"two-piece concept:
Das two-piece concept gilt auf Flügen von und in die USA sowie von und nach Kanada. Hier sind grundsätzlich pro Person in der Economy Class zwei Gepäckstücke mit einem Gewicht von jeweils 23 kg erlaubt, in der Business Class zwei Gepäckstücke mit einem Gewicht von jeweils 32 kg. Die Summe aus Höhe, Länge und Breite darf max. 158 cm betragen."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Das ergibt kreative Ansatze für den Rutenbau:

Die neue Fernreiserute ist jetzt die Golf-Rute! :m
Die paßt vom Transportmaß in die Golftasche,
und tarnt sich als Golfschläger, was bei den meisten heutigen modernen "spacigen" HT-Gestaltungen kein Thema ist. Das Schlägergewicht kann aber abgenommen werden.
und dafür 2-3 Spitzenteile aufgesteckt werden, die als Parcour-Markierer verpackt sind.

Let's Golf-Fishing! :m


----------



## Quantin (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

so, Problem gelöst. EVA Air ab Amsterdam befördert bis 158 cm länge ohne Extrakosten. Gewicht darf aber 20kg (intern bis 25) nicht überschreiten. 

Sauber, Bangkok wir kommen :vik:

Gruss Quantin


----------



## ullsok (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Ich habe gerade gehört, dass die AIR FRANCE für Gepäckstücke über einer Gesamtabmessung von 158 cm (Länge + Breite + Höhe) jetzt 300 € verlangt.

Wenn das mit anderen Fluggesellschaft so weiter geht, dann wars das wohl mit den schönen einteiligen Trolling- und Jiggingruten


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Mit Condor nach Anchorage/Alaska war der Rutenkoffer mit 160 cm kein Problem, er wird nur als 1 Gepäckstück der 2 kostenfreien rechnet


----------



## Quantin (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

die Angestellte von EVA Air war super nett am Telefon. Sie bot mir an, bei Ticketbestellung gleich im Computer die Angelausrüstung mit einzutragen, damit es am Airport keine Probleme gibt. #6

Und mit EVA bin ich schon häufig Richtung Asien geflogen. Meistens in der "Evergreen de Luxe Class", einfach gut und zu akzeptablen Preisen. 

Man muss auch mal Glück haben.

Gruss Quantin


----------



## outang (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

moinsen
bin letztes jahr mit singapur airlines nach downunder und hab mein supergünstig bei ebay australia erstandenes geraffel in den papprohren(doppelt) nach D zurückgenommen- ging ohne probs - einfach bei den sperrgütern abgegeben und gut.
das gleiche dann wochen später nach bali- ging reibungslos ohne aufpreis und kam alles heil an.
frohes neues !


----------



## HarryO. (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

ich bin am 01.01.10 in frankfurt/main mit 5 rollen im 
handgepaeck problemlos durchgekommen.

bin aber nicht in die usa geflogen. 

waere ich dort hin geflogen, haette ich keine rolle mit ins handgepaeck genommen.

fuer usa fluege gilt, das handgepaeck auf ein minimum
zu reduzieren. wird auch am airport staendig durchgesagt.


----------



## Janbr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Bin gerade AA inner amerikanisch geflogen und fast aus den Schuhen gefallen. Hier gibt es gar kein Freigepaeck mehr....

Jeder Koffer unter 50 lbs kostet 20 Bucks, wiegt er mehr, kommen nochmal 50 drauf!!!

Kinderwaegen und Kinderautositze sind kostenfrei


----------



## deger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Virgin Atlantic ist da ein Traum

3 Gepäckstücke mit insgesamt 32 KG zusätzlich zum Reisegepäck umsonst 
Und auch meine Angelausrüstung gilt als Sportgepäck.:vik:

Beim Inlandsflug sagte mir die nette Dame von South African Airlines zum Problem, dass ich zu viel Gepäck und Gewicht hätte auf meine Nachfrage hin:

"We smile it away" #6


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelgeräte im Flugzeug als Sportgerät*

Man kann ja auch Golfbälle an  die Schnur knoten und sagen man ist Angelgolfer und das ist ne art Golf zu spielen. darin gibts sogar meisterschaften und dann musste das als Golfgebäck durchgehen.:q


----------

